# Best live plants?



## Jaclyn (Aug 17, 2011)

What are the best plants for a 10 gallon Breeding tank?

What are the best plants for a 55 gallon tank? (Hoping to make this a sorority or just add 1 male King Betta) it has 1 large 5in angel and 1 medium 3in angel and 3 cory cats. Looking to make some good hiding areas.

I have IAL's already, but as for live plants choosing is kind of overwhelming. 

Help is much appreciated!


----------



## Princess Penny (Aug 26, 2011)

What kind of lighting and substrate do you have? (and are you willing to make changes to these?) What is the temperature of the tanks?


----------



## Banicks (Aug 20, 2011)

From my limited understanding, most Betta breeding tanks are relatively bare with the exception of a bubble nest assistant like a cup or something, filter, and IAL as well as a rest pad - which isnt used until they are free swimming?

The fry drop from the bubble nest and poor Mr Betta has to run around the place to get them. Substrate and so on makes it more difficult for him to save them all, and so would plants etc I imagine. 

It may be more suitable to ask this in the Breeding section  I'm not certain if it is wise to keep other fish in there while Mr Betta tends to the deed and fry afterwards.


----------



## Kytkattin (May 15, 2011)

I thought that angels were fin nippers? Someone more experienced could weigh in on that, or maybe ask in the compatibility section if you haven't already.


----------



## Princess Penny (Aug 26, 2011)

I missed that, yeah I wouldn't put bettas with angels personally. They are pretty aggressive. For the breeding tank, maybe some java moss? I don't breed bettas or any fish actually but I hear that stuff is good cover for fry. for the 55gal it would be useful to know more of the specs before making any recommendations


----------



## Jaclyn (Aug 17, 2011)

The substrate in the 55gal is fine natural gravel with 2 medium size rocks, it's stays between 77-80 degree's the lighting is a large fluorescent . There is some kind of water plant in it but it looks ragged. We go the tank from a lady and she's had the angels for 5 years, I dont like them, and I know the big one is a fin nipper because he bit the other angels pecs off before we got them. The tank was "as is". The plant looks somewhat like the attached picture. I'm just gathering information for now, probably wont do much. Just add some plants and hiding spots for future fish. We want it to be a "small fish" tank...but can't do anything with the angels :/ 

I just was looking for some floating plants for the breeding tank. It is bare bottomed with a medium IAL and a cup right now.


----------



## Jaclyn (Aug 17, 2011)

What the plant kind of looks like, but smaller.


----------



## copperarabian (Apr 27, 2011)

Amazon Swords are always good


----------



## fishy friend2 (Aug 28, 2011)

Anacharis hornwort frogbite duckweed moneywort penny wort water sprite dwarf bacopa and more stem plants would work well and also some more floating plants


----------

